# مهم جداً جداً جداً لكل مهندس إتصالات ..!



## الم الفتى (26 يوليو 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبعد::​
شخبآركم يآبآشوات  عسآكـم بخيـر وصحهـ وعآفيه .. وعسآكم ع القوه 

بصرآأإحه مادري كيف ابدأ لكن وبالإختصار انا طالب توني متخرج من الثانويه ولله الحمد وبديت الآن بالتفكير الجدي لمرحلة إختيار التخصص .. وانا ناوي ان شاء الله ادخل هندسة إتصالات
لكن حبيت استفسر بكم شغله وياليت تجاوبوني عنها وجزااكم الله الف خير 
بخصووص ::
1- طريقة الدراسه هل تعتمد ع الرياضيات اكثر شي والا الفيزياء اكثر شي ..؟

2- لو تعطوني نبذه مخصتره عن المواد يكون احسن بعد

3- كم يوصل راتب مهندس الإتصالات حديث التخرج ونفترض كان معدله 3.50 وشنهي احسن الشركات بهالمجال

4- انا اصلي عماني لكن عايش بالسعوديه .. هل بيختلف راتبي عن راتب المهندس السعودي ..؟

وجزاااااك الله ألف خير ياللي بترد وراح ادعيلك بالصلاه ان الله يوفقك بحياتك ودينك ودنياك وعساك ذخر للمسلمين :56:*


----------



## * AishA * (27 يوليو 2010)

هلا بك الم الفتى.. حيّا الله بالعمانين وين ما كانوا :77::77:

راح أبدا أرد على إستفساراتك نقطة نقطة :85: 


1- الدراسة تعتمد على الإثنين.. الفيزياء والرياضيات.. بس اطمّن المواد مو صعبة كثير.

2- أنا راح أخبرك عن نظام دراسة هندسة الإتصالات في الجامعة بعمان، وهو نظام عالمي، وأعتقد مشابه لكثير من الجامعات:

بداية إذا كنت تحتاج تقوية بالإنجليزي ، راح يعطوط دراسة فصل أو فصلين (حسب مستواك) لدراسة اللغة الإنجليزية المكثفة، وقريب سمعت خبر بأنه راح يضيفوا مهارات الحاسب الآلي مع الإنجليزي. أما إذا كان مستوى اللغة الإنجليزية عندك ممتاز وعدّيت الإختبارات اللي يعملوها لك في أول إسبوع لك في الجامعة، فإنت راح تنتقل تدرس مباشرة مقررات (يعني مواد). 
في السنة الأولى والثانية راح تكون الدراسة منوعة ما بين الرياضيات والفيزياء والكيمياء وإختياري جامعة.
في السنة الثالثة راح تبدأ تدرس مقررات في هندسة الكهرباء بشكل عام ( تحليل دوائر كهربائية، مقدمة في الطاقة، ومقدمة في علم الإتصالات، والأنظمة الرقمية، وشغلات مثل هيـــــك). بعد من تنتهي من هذه المواد راح تبدأ في دراسة الإتصالات وما يتبعها من علووم بتعمق أكثر .

3- اللي أعرفه بأن الراتب جيد جدا، ومناسب، وفي شركات كثيرة في قطاع الإتصالات - على سبيل المثال في عمان ( هواوي، أريكسون، عمان موبايل، النورس) وفي شركات تسويقية جديدة مثل ( سماتل ، رنة، وفريندلي). هذا بالإضافات بأن العديد من القطاعات الحكومية تحتاج لهذا التخصص مثل: وزارة الدفاع: الأمن والبحرية وغيرها.

4 بصراحي ما أدري، الله أعلم. يعتمد إختلاف الراتب على العديد من العوامل.


هذا،، وأتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## الم الفتى (27 يوليو 2010)

مشكووور يآ أخوي الله ينور دربك وين مآرحت ..
بس انا راح ادرس في جامعة العلوم والتكنلوجيا اليمنيه .. هذي لها اسم هنا في المملكة ودراستهم قويه وشهايدهم معتمده ومدة دراسة هندسة الإتصالات 4 سنين ^ــ^
مشكوور اخوي مره ثانيه ع المعلومات المفيده


----------



## الم الفتى (31 يوليو 2010)

معقوووله 100 دخول للموضوع ورد واحد فقط 
وينكم ياباشوات حرام عليكم لاتبخلون عني بأي معلومه ولو حتى صغيره
وصدقوني ماراح يكون جزاء الإحسان الا بالإحسان وراح ادعي لكل من راح يساعدني بخبرته وتجرته بهالحياه


----------



## محمداسامةرجب (2 أغسطس 2010)

ازيك 
لا تخاف المواد مو صعبة وتعتمد علي الاثنين فيزيا ورياضيات دة غير ان الاتصالات مجال ممتع اما بالنسبة للراتب روح اسأل واحد سعودي احسن


----------



## رغيف الخبز (2 نوفمبر 2010)

تخصص جميل ورائع ويعتمد على الاثنين معا (الفيزياء والرياضيات) أخى العزيز أنصحك بقراءة دائما أى شئ يخص للإتصالات لا تتردد فى دراسته لان الجامعات لاتدرس كل شئ ويجب ان تطور نفسك قدر مااستطعت 
والله يوفقك


----------



## hh.ice (10 نوفمبر 2010)

تخصص جميل جدا ( لا انصح به الا من يحبه )


----------



## محمد جعبري (10 نوفمبر 2010)

المواد بتعتمد على الهندسة و الرياضيات...حابب احكي شغلة كتيير مهمة و هي انه حاول اختار المادة مع الأستاذ اللي بربط الفيزياء مع الرياضيات...لانه بعض الأساتذه بيعطوك رياضيات و ما بحكيلك شو هاد بالنسبة للفيزياء...و بالتالي أصبحت أنت اتطبق بالقوانين فقط و لا تدري ماذا يعني هذا القانون أصلاّ...فأنا عانيت من هذه الشغله و الحمد لله الله وهبنا بأستاذ يربط بين الفيزياء و الرياضات و إن شاء الله بنستفيد منه كتير..لكن إذا في عضو من الأعضاء هنا بيقدر يساعدنا بإنه نربط بين الفيزياء و الرياضيات يا ريت ما يبخا علينا.​ 
تحياتي.​


----------



## خالد سعدون (14 نوفمبر 2010)

الاتصالات تخصص حلو وجميل لكنه يحب القرايه والمتابعه


----------

